# Ranavirus amphibian decline



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Fungal Disease Not Alone in Cause of Frog Extinctions | Behind the Scenes


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ms. Earl will probably be able to see if her "mathematical model" is correct in five years.

the discovery that the tadpoles are most sensitive to ranavirus is an interesting finding.


----------

